

Race, Class, App.net: The Beginning of ‘White Flight’ from Facebook & Twitter? - tomjakubowski
http://thesocietypages.org/cyborgology/2012/08/09/race-class-app-net-the-beginning-of-white-flight-from-facebook-twitter/

======
cmelbye
This article is pure trash. App.net costs money, which naturally means that
the service exists so that rich white men can use their considerable means
($4/month) to avoid poor people. The fact that this author turns the App.net
project into a negative race and class argument is, quite frankly, mind-
numbing.

~~~
_pius
While the article makes an argument with which you may disagree, I'd hardly
call it "pure trash." It was significantly more thoughtful than your response,
for example.

